# Pedals from the Teens and Twenties



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 23, 2021)

The intention of this post is to document pedals from the teens and twenties period to increase all our knowledge.  Please feel free to add examples and literature.

Here is the J.H. Graham pedals that appear to have been first released in 1923.  I have been told Graham worked and designed pedals for Torrington before starting his own company. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 23, 2021)

According to this ad the Torrington number 1’s appear to first come out in 1920.


----------



## gkeep (Oct 23, 2021)

Quick search for Bridgeport turns up these documents for sale on eBay.


----------



## gkeep (Oct 24, 2021)

Couple of early Montgomery Ward Catalog pages with Pedals.
This one is 1916.




Another Wards, 1920? I like the Wald Pedal rubbers for people with "tender feet".


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 25, 2021)

Posting this here as other early 20’s pedals are also illustrated:

It seems this catalog ad resolves the mystery of who made the Sur-Plus pedals. I believe we can now firmly say these were Miami produced. Look closely at the inscription on the axle barrel.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 25, 2021)

1917 Flying Merkel:


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 26, 2021)

These pages are from a 1921 H.T. Hearsey Co, Indianapolis catalog.








The Gem, Rex, and Ideal’s are made by Davis Sewing Machine Co.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 26, 2021)

1922 Announcement of Columbia’s Aluminum Pedal:


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 30, 2021)

Some interesting Mead and Vitalic pedal blocks.   The Vitalic scripted blocks are NOS.  At first I thought the white rubber oxides oddly with this set.  After looking closely it is a reflective surface applied over the white rubber.  I have seen Vitalic blocks mentioned in literature of the period but never with this reflective coating.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 2, 2021)

GH Graham’s patented cross thread pedals to fit on either side of the bike!


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Nov 2, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> New Mexico Brant said:
> 
> 
> > GH Graham’s patented cross thread pedals to fit on either side of the bike!



I've done that, but not intentional.  And I didn't have special threads LOL


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 10, 2022)

Another pedal clue has emerged dear friends!  🧐 Help is needed to solve the complete mystery of who was the Acme Company from Dayton, Ohio, and what was their full name? Sending @hoofhearted @ @bentwoody66 a S.O.S. for your kind assistance being you both hail from the Dayton area!
I would like to extend my appreciation to Mike @Rusty72 offering these on DOND.
They are scripted “Acme Carr(?)..or(?) & MFR. Co, Dayton, Ohio.”  Built slightly more heavy duty than the Ideals and Standards.  Offered as standard stock on some 1917 Flying Merkels and there are other mentions in the teens literature about Acme pedals.


































Could Acme be a division or off-shoot of Davis Sewing Machine Co?  I can’t image Miami would want to admit it was using Davis pedals on their machines.  Or was Acme building pedals for both firms including Miami’s Sur-Plus pedals?  I can’t  help but to see the Acme rat trap below looks just like the Davis Rex pedal.


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 10, 2022)

Great close-ups of those relics, Brant ...
but nothing rings a bell.  Sorry.

patric


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 10, 2022)

Wylie Coyote used Acme pedals exclusively.
But, they tended to blow up on him, so he eventually switched over to the Ideal’s.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 13, 2022)

This is from a 1912 issue of Motorcycle Illustrated.  It is currently the earliest advertisement for Standard black rubber block pedals I am aware of.  From the ad copy, it looks like Sager had sold his toe clip designs to Standard.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 14, 2022)

I will have to do a round of image uploading from my computer but in the meantime @New Mexico Brant requested I post my updated solo stash.
I’ve been straightening, replacing axles, block spindles, matching blocks etc etc trying to get as many of my teens - twenties pedals up to snuff as I can.

Lefts and Rights stored respectively 

On to the next one!!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 14, 2022)

Just did a run through and I don't think I saw these two Stevens' adverts?

Worth noting the shift from domed to faceted dust cap while retaining the oiler spring clip on the central shaft of the pedal.


----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## TrustRust (Apr 19, 2022)

*1908 Ad showing the Standard 3 pedals..




*


----------



## catfish (Apr 19, 2022)

J,.H. Graham


----------



## TrustRust (Apr 20, 2022)

Sager motorcycle toe clips for the No 3s


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 9, 2022)

My favorite Standard Pirate pedal:


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 9, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> My favorite Standard Pirate pedal:
> 
> View attachment 1747881


----------

